# Bioware: Studio wurde offenbar von Electronic Arts gerettet



## Luiso (3. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioware: Studio wurde offenbar von Electronic Arts gerettet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bioware: Studio wurde offenbar von Electronic Arts gerettet*


----------



## SoloStick (3. April 2018)

Lügen, Lügen und noch mehr Lügen. Gerettet, wovor denn? Seitdem das Studio übernommen wurde, kommen immer schlimmere Spiele raus. Und jetzt, auf EINMAL, sind EA die Retter, Knecht auf weißem Pferd. Und das noch von der LGBTQ-Gaming Convention. 

Das Image von Bioware und EA ist für immer tot. EA wird als Spielebranchenvernichter in die Geschichte des Gamings eingehen und da gibt es mehr als genug Beweise dafür. Reinster Unsinn.


----------



## Orzhov (3. April 2018)

Das hat schon ein schweres PR Geschmäckle wenn man auf die Geschichte von EA blickt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Lügen, Lügen und noch mehr Lügen.



Du warst damals also vor Ort dabei und weißt daher genauestens Bescheid, um Aussagen als Lüge abzustemplen von Leuten, die nachweißlich wirklich dabei waren?

Das letzte Spiel von Bioware vor der Übernahme war Jade Empire, das wirtschaftlich nicht gerade ein Mega-Erfolg war.
Danach haben sie mit Mass Effect begonnen, was an ihren Ressourcen als unabhängiger Entwickler ordentlich gezehrt haben dürfte.
Auch Dragon Age: Origins war zu dieser Zeit bereits fast zwei Jahren in der Entwicklung. Das diese beiden Mammut-Projekte das Studio nach zuvor mäßigen Verkäufen von Jade Empire an die Rande der Existenz getrieben haben, ist mehr als nur vorstellbar.

Aber sicherlich willst du uns an deinen Insider-Informationen teilhaben lassen, die dem widersprechen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Das hat schon ein schweres PR Geschmäckle wenn man auf die Geschichte von EA blickt.



Es sind halt Aussagen von Bioware-Leuten, nicht von EA-Leuten.
Mit David Gaider sogar eines ehemaligen Bioware-Mitarbeiters, der absolut keine Bindungen mehr hat, die ihn dazu veranlassen würden irgendwelche EA-PR-Sprüche zu bringen.


----------



## Kartodis (3. April 2018)

> Lügen, Lügen und noch mehr Lügen. Gerettet, wovor denn? Seitdem das Studio übernommen wurde, kommen immer schlimmere Spiele raus. Und jetzt, auf EINMAL, sind EA die Retter, Knecht auf weißem Pferd. Und das noch von der LGBTQ-Gaming Convention.
> 
> Das Image von Bioware und EA ist für immer tot. EA wird als Spielebranchenvernichter in die Geschichte des Gamings eingehen und da gibt es mehr als genug Beweise dafür. Reinster Unsinn.





Ruhig Brauner. Alles wird gut. Zu viel Aufregung ist schlecht für die Organe. 

Was die finanzielle Rettung von Bioware durch EA, mit der Qualität der Spiele zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn Bioware durch EA gerettet wurde, indem sie das Studio übernommen haben, ist nun mal so. Ob das nun in dein Bild von EA passt, oder nicht. Man kann aber auch blind weitermeckern und alles schlecht reden, was EA so macht. Einfach weil es bequemer für die eigene Meinung ist.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. April 2018)

> Im Rahmen einer LGBTQ-Gaming Convention...


Was es nicht alles so gibt. Ist das so eine Art Mischung aus Gamescom und Christopher Street Day?


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2018)

... also bei einigen Kommentaren sitz ich echt mit einer ./facepalm Position vor meinem Monitor.


----------



## Sanador (3. April 2018)

Dass es damals *Bioware* so schlecht ging, überrascht mich nun ein bisschen.
Doch die lange Entwicklungsphase von *Mass Effect* und *Dragon Age: Origins* und die Tatsache, dass *Jade Empire* ein kommerzieller Fehlschlag war, sind wohl Faktoren für diese missliche Lage gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dass es damals *Bioware* so schlecht ging, überrascht mich nun ein bisschen.
> Doch die lange Entwicklungsphase von *Mass Effect* und *Dragon Age: Origins* und die Tatsache, dass *Jade Empire* ein kommerzieller Fehlschlag war, sind wohl Faktoren für diese missliche Lage gewesen.


... nun gut, es gibt viele Studios die für uns Spieler tolle Spiele gemacht haben, aber trotzdem finanziell eher ungünstig da standen, höflich ausgedrückt.

Genau so wie es Restaurants und Köche gibt, die einwandfrei kochen können und jedes Essen schmeckt vorzüglich, der Laden ist immer voll und trotzdem sind die Läden nach einem halben, ganzen Jahr pleite. 

Man kann ja über EA schimpfen wie man möchte, davon ab dass ich das 'gehate' über EA eh nie verstanden habe, aber "nur" tolle Spiele produzieren reicht eben leider nicht immer. Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ... aber es sind und bleiben eben Ausnahmen.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Lügen, Lügen und noch mehr Lügen. Gerettet, wovor denn? Seitdem das Studio übernommen wurde, kommen immer schlimmere Spiele raus. Und jetzt, auf EINMAL, sind EA die Retter, Knecht auf weißem Pferd. Und das noch von der LGBTQ-Gaming Convention.
> 
> Das Image von Bioware und EA ist für immer tot. EA wird als Spielebranchenvernichter in die Geschichte des Gamings eingehen und da gibt es mehr als genug Beweise dafür. Reinster Unsinn.



Immer ruhig Brauner.  Die Aussagen eines Ex Bioware Mitarbeiter stehen nämlich nicht alleine da.



> „Die Leute haben immer gesagt, EA habe uns dieses oder jenes aufgezwungen. Dabei hatten wir völlig freie Hand. Wir konnten nur nicht mit dem Überfluss umgehen. […] Wenn da draußen also jemand sagt: EA hat diese Firma kaputt gemacht, weil plötzlich nur noch aufs Geld geschaut wurde und weil sie ihnen Vorschriften gemacht haben, ist das völlig verkehrt. Tatsächlich war es genau umgekehrt: Als kleine Firma haben wir immer nur aufs Geld geschaut. Jedes einzelne Produkt musste Gewinn abwerfen. Unter EA hingegen hieß es: Erschafft einfach nur das beste Spiel, das ihr kreieren könnt! Wie sich herausstellte, war das jedoch zumindest für uns geradezu fatal.“
> 
> – Louis Castle



Zur Erinnerung.
Louis Castle=Firmengründer der Westwood Studios/Command&Conquer.


----------



## Sanador (3. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nun gut, es gibt viele Studios die für uns Spieler tolle Spiele gemacht haben, aber trotzdem finanziell eher ungünstig da standen, höflich ausgedrückt.
> 
> Genau so wie es Restaurants und Köche gibt, die einwandfrei kochen können und jedes Essen schmeckt vorzüglich, der Laden ist immer voll und trotzdem sind die Läden nach einem halben, ganzen Jahr pleite.
> 
> Man kann ja über EA schimpfen wie man möchte, davon ab dass ich das 'gehate' über EA eh nie verstanden habe, aber "nur" tolle Spiele produzieren reicht eben leider nicht immer. Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ... aber es sind und bleiben eben Ausnahmen.



Diese Abneigung gegen große Publisher und insbesondere gegen *Electronic Arts* verstehe ich ebenso wenig.
Denn das selbe hört man ja bezüglich der Übernahme von *Westwood* (Command and Conquer). Ohne *EA* hätte es ab 1998 keine Titel mehr von diesem Entwickler gegen.


----------



## Batze (3. April 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ohne *EA* hätte es ab 1998 keine Titel mehr von diesem Entwickler gegen.


Oder, wie man Nachlesen kann hätte MS das Studio eventuell gekauft. EA machte aber das weitaus bessere Angebot.



> Eine bessere Alternative zur Übernahme durch EA habe es laut Castle außerdem nie gegeben. Ohne das EA-Angebot wäre Westwood gemäß Castle voraussichtlich an Microsoft verkauft worden, die mit Einführung der Xbox jedoch zunehmend das Interesse am traditionell PC-lastigen Echtzeit-Strategiegenre verloren hätten, wie das Beispiel der Ensemble Studios und der Reihe Age of Empires zeige


----------



## Siriuz (3. April 2018)

"Im Rahmen einer LGBTQ-Gaming Convention...", mich wundert gar nichts mehr.


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles so gibt. Ist das so eine Art Mischung aus Gamescom und Christopher Street Day?



Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Alleine die GaymerX Convention gibt es schon länger... da dürfte es mittlerweile noch weitere geben.

Und die Story mit EA passt ehrlich gesagt voll ins Bild. Die Ex-Bioware Chefs hatten ja schon vor Jahren ähnliches berichtet... Sinngemäßer Kern der Aussage: "Gegängelt haben sie (EA) uns eigentlich nie, eher uns genug Seil gegeben um uns selbst zu erhängen.."

Kann natürlich bei anderen Studios ganz anders aussehen, schließlich sind solche Firmen groß und nicht jeder wird gleich behandelt bzw. bekommt andere Leute im Konzern vor die Nase gesetzt...

Da muss ich - wirklich ausnahmsweise - mal unverfrorenerweise auf unseren Bioware-Special-Podcast hinweisen, da hatten wir das auch ausführlich diskutiert...

https://soundcloud.com/pcgc-podcast/pcgc-podcast-09-durch-baldurs-gate-in-die-tiefen-andromedas


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. April 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> "Im Rahmen einer LGBTQ-Gaming Convention...", mich wundert gar nichts mehr.



Ich hab mich auch gefragt warum man nicht einfach eine normale Gaming-Convention besucht. Sind die Anfeindungen dort so groß gegenüber Menschen die gegen den Mainstream schwimmen?


----------



## w3stsch0 (3. April 2018)

Hätten die mal lieber Bioware pleiten gehen lassen sollen..... Kam ja eh nix mehr bei rum...


----------



## Orzhov (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es sind halt Aussagen von Bioware-Leuten, nicht von EA-Leuten.
> Mit David Gaider sogar eines ehemaligen Bioware-Mitarbeiters, der absolut keine Bindungen mehr hat, die ihn dazu veranlassen würden irgendwelche EA-PR-Sprüche zu bringen.



Nur weil er nicht mehr bei Bioware ist, heißt es nicht automatisch auch das er privat keinen Kontakt mehr zu Menschen hat die für EA arbeiten. Außerdem wirst du wohl schlecht abstreiten können das EA eine gewisse negative Reputation hat, basierend darauf wie sie bisher mit aufgekauften Studios verfahren sind.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. April 2018)

Das bedeutet dann irgendwie im Gegenzug das EA wenn es nicht an den Problemen Schuld ist, das Bioware einfach massivst abgebaut haben, denn so berachtet haben Sie ja alles versemmelt !
Irgendwie erinnert mich das komplett an Westwood (und andere Ex EA Einkäufe), mittlerweile ist ja gängiger Tenor das die alles selber versemmelt haben und EA nur der strahlende helfende Ritter war.

Angesichts solcher Paralellen klingt mir das fragwürdig, weil mehrere allesamt erfolgreiche Studios einen ähnlichen/identischen Absturz hatten.

P.S.:
Positive Bewertungen/Aussagen kann man nicht nur Inhouse "erkaufen".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gefragt warum man nicht einfach eine normale Gaming-Convention besucht. Sind die Anfeindungen dort so groß gegenüber Menschen die gegen den Mainstream schwimmen?



David Gaider ist zum Beispiel schwul, warum sollte er also nicht eine LGBTQ-Gaming-Convention besuchen?


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das komplett an Westwood (und andere Ex EA Einkäufe), mittlerweile ist ja gängiger Tenor das die alles selber versemmelt haben und EA nur der strahlende helfende Ritter war.
> 
> Angesichts solcher Paralellen klingt mir das fragwürdig, weil mehrere allesamt erfolgreiche Studios einen ähnlichen/identischen Absturz hatten.



Ich würde da nicht immer gleich eine "Verschwörung" vermuten. 

Die "Wahrheit" ist - vielleicht - viel einfacher und letztlich deprimierender.

Es passiert das, was in der Wirtschaft halt oft passiert: Ein erfolgreicheres kleines bis mittleres Unternehmen wächst recht schnell und kommt in Liquiditätsprobleme.. dann noch hier und da ein Problem und Zack, verkauft man die Bude an jemanden
den man geeignet hält um wieder  flüssig zu sein und eine sichere Zukunft zu haben.

Die Umstrukturierungen bedingt durch das Wachstum und durch die Angliederung an einen größeren Konzern haben Änderungen in der Kultur zurfolge bei der sich viele ehemalige Mitarbeiter der ersten Stunde nicht mehr wohl fühlen.. und gehen. 

Früher oder später oft auch die Gründer die entsprechend abgefunden werden.

Schon ist eine Firma nicht mal mehr das, was sie ursprünglich war, denn die Kernbesatzung ist schon lange von Bord.

Passiert x-fach pro Jahr in Unternehmen.

Warum sollte das im Spielesektor eine Ausnahme sein.

Wenn man EA was vorwerfen kann, dass sie wohl im "Change-Management" oder wie man das nennen mag nicht die größten Leuchten sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Angesichts solcher Paralellen klingt mir das fragwürdig, weil mehrere allesamt erfolgreiche Studios einen ähnlichen/identischen Absturz hatten.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Viel zu oft läuft es in der Branche genau so ab, wie hier beschrieben:

https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/20/17130056/telltale-games-developer-layoffs-toxic-video-game-industry

Die Kurzzusammenfassung: Studio X landet einen Megahit, wächst daraufhin zu schnell, die gesamte Firmenkultur u. -atmosphäre ändert sich schlagartig, "alte Hasen" kündigen, oder murren und werden gekündigt.

Der Name eines Studios bedeutet letztlich gar nichts, es sind bestimmte kreative Köpfe, die die eigentliche Qualität ausmachen. Bei Bioware sind diese Leute größtenteils schon lange weg. Das soll nicht heißen, dass Bioware nicht durchaus kompetente neue Mitarbeiter gewinnen konnte, aber der eigentliche Kern, das "alte Bioware", existiert eben nicht mehr.

EDIT: @fud1974:

Wow, zwei Du..., nein, eher Schlaue, ein Gedanke!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. April 2018)

Ich hoffe Ihr habt recht damit, aber etwas komisch ist das zugegebenermaßen schon das gerade EA die Problemfälle gesammelt aufkauft, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack von Skepsis!


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man kann ja über EA schimpfen wie man möchte, davon ab dass ich das 'gehate' über EA eh nie verstanden habe, aber "nur" tolle Spiele produzieren reicht eben leider nicht immer. Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ... aber es sind und bleiben eben Ausnahmen.



ich verstehe das geflame vorallem nicht, weil andere doch genau das gleiche machen
ich meine, müsste man nicht auch auf die anderen drauf hauen wenn einem das ganze wirklich stören würde?


----------



## Orzhov (3. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr habt recht damit, aber etwas komisch ist das zugegebenermaßen schon das gerade EA die Problemfälle gesammelt aufkauft, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack von Skepsis!



Das scheint ja durchaus ein brauchbares Geschäftsmodell zu sein. Denn von der Insolvenz ist EA nun wirklich nicht bedroht. Nur bleibt es eine Frage ohne Antwort wie viel bei all den Studioschließungen nach Übernahme "Lauf der Dinge" und wie viel "kalkuliertes Zerschleifen" war/ist/sein wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr habt recht damit, aber etwas komisch ist das zugegebenermaßen schon das gerade EA die Problemfälle gesammelt aufkauft, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack von Skepsis!



Bei den anderen gibt es doch auch genug solcher Fälle.

Microsoft (Digital Anvil, Lionhead, Ensemble Studios, Bungie (zwar nicht dicht, aber wieder verkauft))
Take 2 (Gearhead Entertainment, Rockstar Vancouver (ehemals Barking Dog Studios), Venom Games, 2K Los Angeles (ehemals Kush Games), PopTop Software, Irrational Games. Frog City Software, 2K Australia, 2K Czech (ehemals Illusion Softworks)
Activision (Gray Matter, Infocom, Neversoft, Bizarre Creations, RedOctane, Budcat Creations, Shaba Games, Swordfish Studios, Massive Entertainment (letzten 2 verkauft))
Sony (Guerrilla Cambridge, Evolution Studios, BigBig Studios, 989 Studios, Incognito Entertainment, Zipper Interactive)

EA hatte halt nur das Pech, einige der prominentesten Namen aufgekauft zu haben. 
Das Phänomen ist aber überall das gleiche.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei den anderen gibt es doch auch genug solcher Fälle.
> 
> Microsoft (Digital Anvil, Lionhead, Ensemble Studios, Bungie (zwar nicht dicht, aber wieder verkauft))
> Take 2 (Gearhead Entertainment, Rockstar Vancouver (ehemals Barking Dog Studios), Venom Games, 2K Los Angeles (ehemals Kush Games), PopTop Software, Irrational Games. Frog City Software, 2K Australia, 2K Czech (ehemals Illusion Softworks)
> ...



Irgendwo hab ich eine Doku dazu gesehen, bei der dann daraus Teilweise auch eine Art "Hype" bei den eingekauften Studios passierte.
Sie hatten auch einmal viel Geld von den Publishern zur Verfügung, die damals eben teilweise auch noch nicht das KnowHow hatten, dafür viel Geld.
Und so gab es viele aufgeblasene Projekte, welche dann schlussendlich nicht realisiert werden konnten.


----------



## SamuelDonar (3. April 2018)

"Im Rahmen einer LGBTQ-Gaming Convention haben nämlich Kernmitarbeiter von Bioware...."

Sag mal, das ist doch so ne Aktion, mit der der Konzern EA bei den Spielern hausieren gehen will. Sprich positive Promotion (Propaganda). Manche Storyabzweigungen und Möglichkeiten bei den Biowarespielen waren für den normalen Menschen schon immer irritierend, das wirft nun etwas Licht ins Dunkel. Daß EA anscheinend nichtprofitable Minderheiten am Leben erhält und dafür der Masse mit Lootboxen das Mark aussaugt, daß wirft natürlich gleich ein viel besseres Licht auf den Konzern.


----------



## Orzhov (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei den anderen gibt es doch auch genug solcher Fälle.
> 
> Microsoft (Digital Anvil, Lionhead, Ensemble Studios, Bungie (zwar nicht dicht, aber wieder verkauft))
> Take 2 (Gearhead Entertainment, Rockstar Vancouver (ehemals Barking Dog Studios), Venom Games, 2K Los Angeles (ehemals Kush Games), PopTop Software, Irrational Games. Frog City Software, 2K Australia, 2K Czech (ehemals Illusion Softworks)
> ...



Mal aus Neugier gefragt, wieso haben dann in der Beziehung nur Microsoft und EA einen extrem schlechten Ruf deswegen? Das ist nämlich etwas das ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Bei Microsoft würde mir noch Rare einfallen.


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugier gefragt, wieso haben dann in der Beziehung nur Microsoft und EA einen extrem schlechten Ruf deswegen? Das ist nämlich etwas das ich mir nicht erklären kann.



Vermutlich da z.B. Microsoft schon sehr lange einen schlechten Ruf hat, und so eine Firma steht dann naturgemäß immer mehr im Fokus. Auch EA hat sich seinen Ruf "hart erarbeitet", eine Firma, die vor allem Entwickler von liebgewordenen äußerst populären Spielemarken killt,
hat schneller ihren Ruf weg als andere, die zwar auch viele Studios bei Nichterfolg "töten"  deren Titel aber nicht so dermaßen ultra-oben auf der Ewigen-Klassiker Liste sitzen.. ich meine, EA hat sich die Firmen die es abgewickelt hat nun wirklich sehr "geschickt" ausgesucht.. 

.. bzw. es wird natürlich anders ein Schuh draus, man hat die Firmen ja gerade wegen der Klassiker und dem legendären Ruf erworben.. dann gehen ausgerechnet diese Übernahme bzw. deren Integration in den Konzern schief, dann noch ein paar lieblose Mobile-Umsetzungen von
legendären Spielemarken, ein paar weitere unpopuläre Entscheidungen und schon hat man einen Ruf der stärker an den Hacken klebt als bei anderen Konzernen die auch nicht gerade zimperlich umgehen..

Kennt noch jemand diesen Artikel von der Dame die Mitentwicklerin bzw. sogar Co-Head bei dem Dev war die bei "Everybody's Gone to the Rapture" gemacht haben und wie fertig sie war durch die Behandlung von Sony? Und die kriegen selten so eine Kritik ab...

"So much of the stress that I experienced was caused by what I see as the desperately toxic relationship that I was in," Curry writes. "I look back at the way we were treated and it still makes me shake my head with disbelief."

"I want to surround myself with honest, open people whom I can trust. I've heard so many people say, 'well, this is just the way publishers are' and 'this is just what the games industry is like'. "

Alles keine Heiligen.. oder sowas kann im Business halt überall passieren..

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...udio-co-head-departs-pens-frank-blog-post-why


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. April 2018)

Immer wenn EA in die Kritik gerät (also quasi jede Woche) hält jemand den Namen Bioware in die Kamera, wie so ein kleines Kätzchen. Herrgott, Bioware hat früher mal ein paar tolle rollenspiele produziert, aber das ist lange her. Der Mitleidsbonus zieht nicht mehr!


----------



## TheQuestionPG (3. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugier gefragt, wieso haben dann in der Beziehung nur Microsoft und EA einen extrem schlechten Ruf deswegen? Das ist nämlich etwas das ich mir nicht erklären kann.
> 
> Bei Microsoft würde mir noch Rare einfallen.



Och, muss nicht sein, z.B. bei mir ist mittlerweile fast jeder Publisher voll unten durch 

@Topic:
Kann mir vorstellen, dass das Ganze eine reine PR-Aktion ist. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass alles ehrlich gesagt wurde und wahr ist (warum auch nicht?). Ich nehme einfach zur Kenntnis und boykottiere EA weiterhin.
Übrigens, wer sich für die, nicht immer schurkische, Geschichte EAs interessiert, dem empfehle ich den Podcast-Vierteiler "Trip Hawkins und der Aufstieg von EA" wärmstens!


----------



## Davi33 (3. April 2018)

Das hört sich doch alles toll an oder nicht.

Jetzt mal eherlich für EA was eine günstige Gelegenheit Ein DAMALS GUTES Studio zu kaufen zur denn kleinsten Preis denn sie zahlen müssten.
Biowar hat, schuldigung hatte gute Spiele gemacht. Die haben sich einen Namen gemacht als Marke.
Was ist jetzt mit denn Spielen die sie auf den Markt bringen nichts Gutes drunter.
Mich hat keins mehr überzeugt. 

Mit Westwood  ging es damals auch erst, wo sind sie jetzt oder einer ihre Spiele. 

EA versteht sich gut darin Studios zu melken und weg zu werfen wenn nichts mehr rum kommt.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> EA versteht sich gut darin Studios zu melken und weg zu werfen wenn nichts mehr rum kommt.



naja, scheinbar verstehst du es nicht andere Beiträge zu lesen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. April 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei den anderen gibt es doch auch genug solcher Fälle.
> 
> Microsoft (Digital Anvil, Lionhead, Ensemble Studios, Bungie (zwar nicht dicht, aber wieder verkauft))
> Take 2 (Gearhead Entertainment, Rockstar Vancouver (ehemals Barking Dog Studios), Venom Games, 2K Los Angeles (ehemals Kush Games), PopTop Software, Irrational Games. Frog City Software, 2K Australia, 2K Czech (ehemals Illusion Softworks)
> ...


Wow, dermaßen stark ist mir das so nicht aufgefallen !

Ok, wir fassen zusammen:
Spieleschmieden bzw. Studios erliegen besonders stark einer Form von "Größenwahn" im vermeintlich sicheren "Geldhafen" und heben ihre eigenen Gräber aus.
So gesehn machen unsere recht Bodenständigen und kleinen deutschen Studios wie Deck13, Kingart, Piranha Bytes etc. ja doch was richtig wenn sie sich nicht stark vergrößern wollen.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ok, wir fassen zusammen:
> Spieleschmieden bzw. Studios erliegen besonders stark einer Form von "Größenwahn" im vermeintlich sicheren "Geldhafen" und heben ihre eigenen Gräber aus.
> So gesehn machen unsere recht Bodenständigen und kleinen deutschen Studios wie Deck13, Kingart, Piranha Bytes etc. ja doch was richtig wenn sie sich nicht stark vergrößern wollen.



oder das man eher Nieschentitel wie Transportsims, P&C, RTS, TBS und speziellere RPGs macht


----------



## Davi33 (3. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, scheinbar verstehst du es nicht andere Beiträge zu lesen



 Beiträge lessen etwa von dir? 
Und du hast woll zu viel Zeit  da du jeden Beitrag  gelessen hast  was hier so jeder schreibt


----------



## moeykaner (3. April 2018)

Das wundert mich nicht. Bei den meisten großen Hollywood-Filmstudios bedeuten 1-3 schlechte Triple A Filme auch schnell  das finanzielle Aus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> Und du hast woll zu viel Zeit  da du jeden Beitrag  gelessen hast  was hier so jeder schreibt


Wenn man sich an Diskussionen beteidigen will, sollte man bereit sein Zeit zu opfern, oder man spart sich die Zeit übrrhaupt zu posten!


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> EA versteht sich gut darin Studios zu melken und weg zu werfen wenn nichts mehr rum kommt.



Macht aber nicht viel Sinn.. man gibt viel Geld aus für den Erwerb des Studios, dann noch die Folgekosten... das muss sich doch erstmal rentieren. Ich glaube da gäbe es leichtere Wege ans Geld anderer Leute zu kommen als Studios zu kaufen und sie dann zu schließen..


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> Beiträge lessen etwa von dir?
> Und du hast woll zu viel Zeit  da du jeden Beitrag  gelessen hast  was hier so jeder schreibt


Wenn man ernst genommen werden will und sich ernsthaft an einer Diskussion beteiligen will sollte man das tun.

Da du das ja wie man jetzt sieht absichtlich machst  möchtest du also nicht ernst genommen werden und man kann dich unter Troll verbuchen.


----------



## Davi33 (4. April 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn man ernst genommen werden will und sich ernsthaft an einer Diskussion beteiligen will sollte man das tun.
> 
> Da du das ja wie man jetzt sieht absichtlich machst  möchtest du also nicht ernst genommen werden und man kann dich unter Troll verbuchen.



hahah Geil

Also damit ich jemanden ernst nähme muss ich ihm erst Persönlich kennlernen und er muss mich über zeugen.
Hier im Forum hat jeder eine Meinug, ich muss seiner meinug nicht sein oder er meiner.
Was muss mann eigentlich machen damit mann ernst genommen wird 30.000 beitrege von sich geben zu jedm Müll.
Das geht leicht.

Und warum geht es auf einmal um mich, habt ihr heut noch kein gemopt,gedisst oder was auch immer.

um es Auf den Punkt zu bringen ihr seit EA Fanboys und ich habe euch mit meiner anfänglich Post Beleiditgt. Richtig?
.......   gn8


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. April 2018)

Rechtschreibung ist bei Dir offensichtlich Glücksache, da geht jede Erwartungshaltung ohnehin direkt auf 0

Bei mir pralltt die EA Fanboy Behauptung ohnehin ab, ich boykotiere EA seid der Origin Marktplazierung, was aber nicht heißt das man nicht dafür/dagegen sein kann, auch wenn es oft die subjektive persönliche Meinung ist.
Man kann auch ohne Kauf sich eine Meinung dazu bilden ob es nun via Lets Plays, sonstige Videos oder kürzeres Anspielen bei Bekannten die ist die keinen Boykott fahren.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung ist bei Dir offensichtlich Glücksache, da geht jede Erwartungshaltung ohnehin direkt auf 0
> 
> [...] seid [...]



*seit



Davi33 schrieb:


> um es Auf den Punkt zu bringen ihr seit EA Fanboys und ich habe euch mit meiner anfänglich Post Beleiditgt. Richtig?
> .......   gn8



Interessant, weil man aufführt, das es andere ähnlich machen ist man gleich ein Fanboy?
Nun ja, es zeigt sich wieder das eher Hater die Latte sehr niedrig ansetzen dafür ...


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> [...]um es Auf den Punkt zu bringen ihr seit EA Fanboys und ich habe euch mit meiner anfänglich Post Beleiditgt. Richtig?


Falsch.

Du hast "uns" beleidigt in dem du eine Diskussion mit irgendeinem Unsinn "bereichert" hast, obwohl das Thema was du aufgegriffen und angesprochen hast bereits ausführlich diskutiert und mit Argumenten (!) bereichert wurde. Selbstverständlich musst du nicht "unserer" Meinung sein, aber wenn man sich an Diskussionen beteiligt, dann sollte man sich wirklich die Mühe machen und die anderen Beiträge lesen, verstehen und ggf. in seinen Beitrag mit einfließen lassen.

Natürlich sind wir hier "nur" ein Forum, aber eines, wo eine Diskussionskultur mehr oder minder noch hochgehalten wird. Es geht nicht immer kuschlig und warmherzig zu, das ist durchaus richtig, aber im Vergleich mit anderen Foren ist das hier sehr, sehr, sehr viel besser und kultivierter, und ich möchte das es so bleibt.

Du hast die Frage gestellt wann man ernst genommen wird: die Antwort steht hier in diesem Beitrag. Du brauchst keine 30k Beiträge, sondern einfach nur einen, wo andere sehen das du dir Mühe gegeben hast und etwas gepostet hast, was Hand und Fuß hat. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Rdrk710 (4. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> *seit
> [...] das [...]
> [...] das [...]



* dass


----------



## suggysug (4. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Du hast "uns" beleidigt in dem du eine Diskussion mit irgendeinem Unsinn "bereichert" hast, obwohl das Thema was du aufgegriffen und angesprochen hast bereits ausführlich diskutiert und mit Argumenten (!) bereichert wurde. Selbstverständlich musst du nicht "unserer" Meinung sein, aber wenn man sich an Diskussionen beteiligt, dann sollte man sich wirklich die Mühe machen und die anderen Beiträge lesen, verstehen und ggf. in seinen Beitrag mit einfließen lassen.
> 
> ...



*Genau so ist es.*

Noch dazu bin ich mal so frei zu schreiben. Wer *ernst* genommen werden will sollte sich *ernsthaft* mit dem Thema beschäftigen um sich nicht _(ungewollt)_ lächerlich zu machen.
Man muss dafür niemanden _persönlich_ kennen.


----------



## Davi33 (4. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Du hast "uns" beleidigt in dem du eine Diskussion mit irgendeinem Unsinn "bereichert" hast, obwohl das Thema was du aufgegriffen und angesprochen hast bereits ausführlich diskutiert und mit Argumenten (!) bereichert wurde. Selbstverständlich musst du nicht "unserer" Meinung sein, aber wenn man sich an Diskussionen beteiligt, dann sollte man sich wirklich die Mühe machen und die anderen Beiträge lesen, verstehen und ggf. in seinen Beitrag mit einfließen lassen.
> 
> ...







Dann ist ja alles gut. 
Ihr habt ein Problem damit wenn jemand was dazu schreibt aus seiner Sicht.
Für mich ist es schon wichtig jemanden Persönlich zu kennen ist halt was anderes. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere imaginiere Freunde.
Ich bin halt kein EA Fan nur das eine oder andere Studio was sie betreiben kann gute Spiele machen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu Letzt.

Und was ist jetzt daran so schlimm an meinem Post das sich hier einige drüber aufregen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> *seit





Rdrk710 schrieb:


> * dass


Solche "Kleinigkeiten" passieren wohl jeder/jedem mal, ebenso wie ein fehlender Buchstabe , da sollte man auch vorsichtig mit Steinewürfen sein.
Wenn allerdings die Wort/Fehlerrate sich nahe 1 beläuft ist das schon sehr furchtbar!


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2018)

Ich würde es auch ziemlich toll finden, wenn wir hier nicht wieder in Honigpumpe-Muster verfallen würden. 

Danke!


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> [...]Und was ist jetzt daran so schlimm an meinem Post das sich hier einige drüber aufregen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wie war das nochmal mit dem Lesen und Verstehen der Beiträge?


----------



## suggysug (4. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gut.
> Ihr habt ein Problem damit wenn jemand was dazu schreibt aus seiner Sicht.
> Für mich ist es schon wichtig jemanden Persönlich zu kennen ist halt was anderes. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere imaginiere Freunde.
> Ich bin halt kein EA Fan nur das eine oder andere Studio was sie betreiben kann gute Spiele machen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu Letzt.
> ...



Du könntest zum Beispiel erklären was du hiermit meinst. Beziehungsweise warum du glaubst das gerade dies der Grund war warum es Westwood nicht mehr gibt. Und wenn du schon dabei bist warum du da Zusammenhänge zu Bioware siehst.

@


Davi33 schrieb:


> Mit Westwood  ging es damals auch erst, wo sind sie jetzt oder einer ihre Spiele.
> 
> EA versteht sich gut darin Studios zu melken und weg zu werfen wenn nichts mehr rum kommt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt daran so schlimm an meinem Post das sich hier einige drüber aufregen?


Muss man dir das jetzt ernsthaft auf Kleinkindniveau erklären oder trollst du jetzt nur noch rum?

Nochmal langsam für dich: Wenn man sich an einer Diskussion beteiligt liest man sich die Aussagen und Meinungen anderer durch und postet nicht irgendwas was schon gesagt wurde und argumentativ widerlegt wurde. 

Wenn man diesen Argumenten nicht zustimmst postet man warum man diesen nicht zustimmt und benimmt sich nicht wie ein bockiges Kind und sagt scheiß egal was ihr gesagt habt, interessiert mich nicht.

Das zeigt nämlich das man kein Interesse an einer Diskussion hat sondern einfach nur seine Meinung rausposaunen will und fertig. Dann ist man aber in einem Diskussionsforum falsch, ein Blog mit gesperrter Kommentarfunktion wäre dann besser geeignet.

Da ist bloß ein Problem: Es hört einem keiner zu, deswegen plärrt man lieber hier rum wo mehr Leute sind. Das man sich damit lächerlich macht ist einem egal oder fällt einem gar nicht auf.


----------



## Rdrk710 (4. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Honigpumpe-Muster



Aber was fällt dir ein, da einen Bindestrich zu setzen!!! Im Duden gibt es dafür ganz klare Regeln! 
...
Ok, der war wahrscheinlich jetzt einen Schritt zu weit... Aber ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen. Sorry, das war's jetzt wirklich mit Reminiszenzen an Honigpumpe


----------



## Orzhov (4. April 2018)

Davi33 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gut.
> Ihr habt ein Problem damit wenn jemand was dazu schreibt aus seiner Sicht.
> Für mich ist es schon wichtig jemanden Persönlich zu kennen ist halt was anderes. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere imaginiere Freunde.
> Ich bin halt kein EA Fan nur das eine oder andere Studio was sie betreiben kann gute Spiele machen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu Letzt.
> ...



Gehöre ich auch zu diesem omniösen angesprochenen "ihr"? Ich würde nämlich wirklich gerne erfahren ob ich ein Problem mit deiner Perspektive habe oder nicht. Nur selber kann ich wohl nicht entscheiden.


----------



## suggysug (4. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gehöre ich auch zu diesem omniösen angesprochenen "ihr"? Ich würde nämlich wirklich gerne erfahren ob ich ein Problem mit deiner Perspektive habe oder nicht. Nur selber kann ich wohl nicht entscheiden.



Natürlich gehörst du dazu! Du hast zu viele Beiträge . (Nicht 30k aber genug um dazu zugehören)


----------



## SamuelDonar (4. April 2018)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle eine Lanze für EA brechen, immerhin scheint der Konzern noch für eine interessante Diskussion gut zu sein, auch wenn dem einen oder anderen eine gewiße Schwachsinnigkeit in den Kopf schießen möchte.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle eine Lanze für EA brechen, immerhin scheint der Konzern noch für eine interessante Diskussion gut zu sein, auch wenn dem einen oder anderen eine gewiße Schwachsinnigkeit in den Kopf schießen möchte.



z.B. die die etwas in der Vergangenheit festhängen mit ihrer Sprache?


----------



## SamuelDonar (4. April 2018)

Da hilft kein Gackern und Kreischen, bei den geistig Weichen, setzt Zensursula das letzte Zeichen! Drum wähle deine Worte mit bed8! Und vergesse nie! Bist Du nicht sonderlich fit im Hirni, hilft auch kein Geld und guter Zwirni. Selig sind jedoch die geistig Armen, denn ihrer ist das Himmelreich. So steht es in der Bibel.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. April 2018)

da bist du dann ja ganz vorne dabei, bei dem ganzen Mumpitz den du so schreibst


----------



## Orzhov (4. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da bist du dann ja ganz vorne dabei, bei dem ganzen Mumpitz den du so schreibst



Shitposting ist Kunst.


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. April 2018)

Ich finde seine Beiträge mitunter unterhaltsam. Manchmal hat er sogar absolut Recht, drückt es nur - sagen wir mal sehr originell - aus.


----------

